# Dissolved Oxygen



## caazi (Jul 28, 2003)

How would I go about testing this? I have my powerhead running pushing out air, because I don't think the filter is giving enough surface agitation, is there a way to test if my filter is doing enough so I can up my powerhead's gph?
(I think this is the right forum, could be both this and equipment)


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

There are test kits that measure dissolved oxygen. A good sign of low dissolved oxygen is when your fish are hovering around the upper region of the tank (usually near the filter) and rapid/labored breathing.

If your tank is not overstocked, water temps are not too high, and you have decent surface agitation, I wouldn't worry too much about dissolved oxygen.


----------

